# Holiday Travel Plans



## TravelTime (Nov 19, 2020)

Given the new guidelines to not travel during Thanksgiving (and probably Christmas), are folks planning to travel anyway? If so, where are you going and will you drive or fly?


----------



## slip (Nov 19, 2020)

We are flying from Oahu to Molokai this Saturday and will stay for two weeks.


----------



## Luanne (Nov 19, 2020)

We generally don't travel over the holidays, preferring to be at home. The difference this year is that our older daughter, who comes to visit for either Thanksgiving or Christmas, won't be coming.


----------



## klpca (Nov 19, 2020)

We are spending next week in Palm Desert but won't be doing Thanksgiving. We'll be working from "home" for half the week and staying socially distanced the rest of the time. I've already had my groceries delivered. My mom (in our pod) will join us for part of the week. We'll probably do a hike or two but otherwise no real plans.


----------



## DeniseM (Nov 19, 2020)

*PUBLIC SERVICE  MESSAGE: The second this thread turns political, it will be closed - focus on the topic of TRAVEL!*

We are going to spend a couple of weeks at our home in Nevada (will drive) - but it will be just the 2 of us.  We are in tight "stay at home mode," so a big Thanksgiving dinner is just not in the cards for us this year.  I have to admit, I won't miss all the work of cooking a big dinner!


----------



## Luanne (Nov 19, 2020)

DeniseM said:


> *PUBLIC SERVICE  MESSAGE: The second this thread turns political, it will be closed - focus on the topic of TRAVEL!*
> 
> We are going to spend a couple of weeks at our home in Nevada (will drive) - but it will be just the 2 of us.  We are in tight "stay at home mode," so a big Thanksgiving dinner is just not in the cards for us this year.  I have to admit, I won't miss all the work of cooking a big dinner!


Even though it will just be the three of us will be still be doing the "big" Thanksgiving dinner. But we won't be cooking.   We get it from Sprouts. Turkey, stuffing, mashed potatoes, gravy, vegetable and rolls. We get pies from a woman we know who makes the most wonderful ones. We've been doing Sprouts for several years.  The food has been very good, and as you say, we don't miss all work of cooking a big dinner.  We love the leftovers.


----------



## Cornell (Nov 19, 2020)

I'm staying put and will be having the most lame holidays ever. 

I wish I could jump over them entirely.


----------



## JanT (Nov 19, 2020)

We are currently at KoOlina and were supposed to return home tonight.  But, we were able to extend our stay 3 weeks, so, we’ll be here through 12 December.  

I’m cooking Thanksgiving dinner here in our unit. Our grandson and his family will join us most likely. We could have gotten the dinner they are serving here at Longboards but we want to have leftovers. 

And in true TUGGER fashion, @frank808 asked us to join his family which is just sweet. We declined but we’re so touched that he would offer. 

Whatever everyone does, I hope all will have a wonderful holiday.  Know that you are loved and cared for by TUGGERS everywhere.  Be safe!!


----------



## Glynda (Nov 19, 2020)

We usually go to our daughter/SIL/and granddaughter’s home for Thanksgiving. Some of SIL’s friends come as well as his parents and two nieces. Everyone brings something.  We repeat the experience Christmas dinner at SIL’s parent’s house.  Not happening this year.  The three of us will prepare a prime rib roast for T’giving dinner. We much prefer that to a turkey anyway and will probably do the turkey thing for Christmas.


----------



## SteelerGal (Nov 19, 2020)

We are staying home for Thanksgiving which is a norm however we are not having our 40+ Thanksgiving Dinner.  Instead we planning to go to Scottsdale after Christmas.  We love to just visit our TS and relax.


----------



## 1Kflyerguy (Nov 19, 2020)

We usually have a big extended family get together for thanksgiving.  We are all located in Northern California, so that was mostly just a day trip.  That was canceled months ago...  My wife and i have sometimes traveled between Christmas and New Years, since we are both off work.  We don't have any travel planned,  I suppose its possible we might try for a few nights away this year but I doubt it..

To be honest I have a long history of getting sick with cold, flu or phenomena over the Christmas break, so travel then has always been challenging.


----------



## CPNY (Nov 19, 2020)

Heading to Aruba surf club Saturday. I was much more excited last month, I’m over warm beach weather since I’m in full holiday mode and would rather be home decorating. Woah is me..... going to Aruba. That is something to be thankful for.


----------



## jackio (Nov 19, 2020)

I waited until just last week to cancel my 30+ annual Thanksgiving dinner.  We will have my children and grandkids only, and no traveling for us in 2020.


----------



## VacationForever (Nov 19, 2020)

We were originally booked to spend 15 nights in Palm Springs area, joining our close friends and their children and their families who are flying in or driving in.  We bailed on the trip.  Our friends are going ahead with their plans with 7 rooms booked.  Thanksgiving dining will be outdoors at the Terrace at Desert Willow.  

We are now planning to stay put but have invited another couple who are also close friends to our home for Thanksgiving.  We play golf with them regularly and dine at each other's home periodically.  There is a little risk with indoor dining but we are willing to accept it.


----------



## Monykalyn (Nov 19, 2020)

Still planning on Orlando-leave tomorrow night in fact (flying) - long planned since the college campus my middle is attending will be closed after Thanksgiving break. Flying home on Dec 1 - originally we were going to drive home in her car-but airfare was soooo cheap we are leaving the car on campus over winter break. Will likely go out for Thanksgiving dinner somewhere. Meeting hubs oldest and her family for weekend after at Universal. Will do the (voluntary) 2 week quarantine when we get back and start getting swabbed again in hopes the nursing homes will not have more covid cases and I can get back in on the extremely limited basis already doing.


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Nov 19, 2020)

We are staying home for Thanksgiving, normally all of the cousins get together and we all have dinner together...This year we are doing a zoom call and I will make a Turkey, green bean casserole, mashed potatoes, cornbread stuffing and pumpkin pie


----------



## TravelTime (Nov 19, 2020)

We will be home for Thanksgiving celebrating with our newly adopted daughter. I ordered Thanksgiving dinner from our country club but our daughter will only eat corn, sweet potatoes and apple pie. I will need to find a protein for her.

For Christmas, we were going to spend 2 weeks at Four Seasons Aviara but we might cut back to the week after Christmas so we can spend Christmas at home and Santa Claus can come down our chimney at home. I was worried Santa might get confused about where we are and deliver the wrong gifts if we are in San Diego.


----------



## Cornell (Nov 19, 2020)

TravelTime said:


> We will be home for Thanksgiving celebrating with our newly adopted daughter. I ordered Thanksgiving dinner from our country club but our daughter will only eat corn, sweet potatoes and apple pie. I will need to find a protein for her.
> 
> For Christmas, we were going to spend 2 weeks at Four Seasons Aviara but we might cut back to the week after Christmas so we can spend Christmas at home and Santa Claus can come down our chimney at home. I was worried Santa might get confused about where we are and deliver the wrong gifts if we are in San Diego.


So so happy for you . Enjoy this special time.


----------



## VacationForever (Nov 19, 2020)

TravelTime said:


> We will be home for Thanksgiving celebrating with our newly adopted daughter. I ordered Thanksgiving dinner from our country club but our daughter will only eat corn, sweet potatoes and apple pie. I will need to find a protein for her.
> 
> For Christmas, we were going to spend 2 weeks at Four Seasons Aviara but we might cut back to the week after Christmas so we can spend Christmas at home and Santa Claus can come down our chimney at home. I was worried Santa might get confused about where we are and deliver the wrong gifts if we are in San Diego.


I missed the post about your daughter.  How old is she?  I am very happy for you because I remember that you have wanted to adopt for quite a long time.


----------



## TravelTime (Nov 19, 2020)

VacationForever said:


> I missed the post about your daughter.  How old is she?  I am very happy for you because I remember that you have wanted to adopt for quite a long time.



She is 8 turning 9 in January. She is a wonderful girl and we are enjoying our time with her. We got custody on Oct 25th. We have never had kids before and she is supposed to be a challenging child but we are finding her to be a joy.


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Nov 19, 2020)

TravelTime said:


> We will be home for Thanksgiving celebrating with our newly adopted daughter. I ordered Thanksgiving dinner from our country club but our daughter will only eat corn, sweet potatoes and apple pie. I will need to find a protein for her.
> 
> For Christmas, we were going to spend 2 weeks at Four Seasons Aviara but we might cut back to the week after Christmas so we can spend Christmas at home and Santa Claus can come down our chimney at home. I was worried Santa might get confused about where we are and deliver the wrong gifts if we are in San Diego.


This is going to be an awesome thanksgiving and holiday season.  Enjoy every minute they grow up so quickly


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Nov 19, 2020)

TravelTime said:


> She is 8 turning 9 in January. She is a wonderful girl and we are enjoying our time with her. We got custody on Oct 25th. We have never had kids before and she is supposed to be a challenging child but we are finding her to be a joy.


My youngest is a girl and my mum always told me she was my challenge.  She is the sweetest and most thoughtful of my 3 kids.  

She has Type 1 Diabetes,  anxiety, depression, and has ADHD.  I appreciate that with all her struggles she is always concerned about everyone else.


----------



## klpca (Nov 19, 2020)

Sugarcubesea said:


> My youngest is a girl and my mum always told me she was my challenge.  She is the sweetest and most thoughtful of my 3 kids.
> 
> She has Type 1 Diabetes,  anxiety, depression, and has ADHD.  I appreciate that with all her struggles she is always concerned about everyone else.


Three girls here but my middle one was the interesting one. Mostly she was just born thinking that she should be first - first in the car, first serving of dessert etc. It took years of gentle pressure to correct that. It drove my mom nuts - she was more along the lines of "spare the rod" but I would tell her "mom, she's like a cake that is not done baking". Fast forward 30 years and she is thoughtful and delightful, and very successful in her career. Not everyone develops at the same pace. There needs to be latitude when raising kids.


----------



## WinniWoman (Nov 19, 2020)

Nope. Having our first Thanksgiving in our new home with our son.


----------



## WinniWoman (Nov 19, 2020)

TravelTime said:


> We will be home for Thanksgiving celebrating with our newly adopted daughter. I ordered Thanksgiving dinner from our country club but our daughter will only eat corn, sweet potatoes and apple pie. I will need to find a protein for her.
> 
> For Christmas, we were going to spend 2 weeks at Four Seasons Aviara but we might cut back to the week after Christmas so we can spend Christmas at home and Santa Claus can come down our chimney at home. I was worried Santa might get confused about where we are and deliver the wrong gifts if we are in San Diego.



Truly something to be thankful for! Enjoy every minute!


----------



## chellej (Nov 20, 2020)

Having thanksgiving with ds and dil who are flying in from Albuquerque and  youngest Ds and his girlfriend who 
Live an hour away.  My grandson is flying up with his uncle and will stay with his dad through xmas.  One bright spot with covid is since gs is remote learning his dad gets him for thanksgiving and christmas.


----------



## beejaybeeohio (Nov 20, 2020)

It's just DH and me. He's in charge of the turkey since my last two turkeys have been turkeys. We had planned on spending Thanksgiving with his sister & immediate family (9 of us in total) but canned our plans. Still hopeful to travel to the Charleston SC area to spend Christmas with our daughter and her family. Time will tell....


----------



## jpc763 (Nov 20, 2020)

We are going to Palm Desert tomorrow for 8 days. We are meeting my wife's brothers family. My SIL has early onset Alzheimer and is stage 7D so this may be the last we see of her. It is very sad and a big challenge for my BIL so anything we can do to help him we do. They have 2 HS age daughters. We thought of cancelling but it would be devastating for them so we are going to be extra careful. My wife has been back to see them and help out several times during the Pandemic.


----------



## JanT (Nov 20, 2020)

I’m so sorry you’re feeling this way.  2020 has been so hard on so many people.  Know that you are loved and cared for by all your TUGGER friends, Cornell.  

Will you be able to spend the holidays with your daughter?  Did she decide on a college yet?  I know you were taking a few trips to look around at potential places.



Cornell said:


> I'm staying put and will be having the most lame holidays ever.
> 
> I wish I could jump over them entirely.


----------



## JanT (Nov 20, 2020)

I’m sure it was a difficult decision for your family but it will be a truly special time for all of you.  Alzheimer’s is a terrible, terrible disease.  Sending you prayers for a safe and wonderful holiday.  



jpc763 said:


> We are going to Palm Desert tomorrow for 8 days. We are meeting my wife's brothers family. My SIL has early onset Alzheimer and is stage 7D so this may be the last we see of her. It is very sad and a big challenge for my BIL so anything we can do to help him we do. They have 2 HS age daughters. We thought of cancelling but it would be devastating for them so we are going to be extra careful. My wife has been back to see them and help out several times during the Pandemic.


----------



## presley (Nov 20, 2020)

We are staying home and I assumed that none of our extended family wouldn't want to have a Thanksgiving, but it turns out at least one person wants to have it. We are still on the fence about that, but I won't be seeing any of kids, which is the only thing that I like about Thanksgiving. I think I will wrangle them into a Zoom visit, even though all of us hate Zoom.


----------



## WinniWoman (Nov 20, 2020)

Cornell said:


> I'm staying put and will be having the most lame holidays ever.
> 
> I wish I could jump over them entirely.



I have felt that way a lot of times before this COVID nightmare even started. Holidays can be depressing.

I hope you can find some light during this crazy time. Not easy, I know.


----------



## turkel (Nov 20, 2020)

I have worked the last 2 Thanksgivings. This year my sister cancelled since her DH is high risk. The flu 2 years ago killed 70% of DBIL’s heart. She doesn’t believe he would survive Covid. They have been hiding since last March. Hopefully a vaccine will restore their lives.

We are currently in Oregon leave tomorrow for Idaho for 3 days then back to NorCal to pack up by Nov 30 th and move home to SoCal. We have been invited to a friends house for Thanksgiving in NorCal. We will definitely attend with gratitude. We have no idea how many they are having, but since we have been there several times and had DH retirement party there with 100 plus ( outside) we aren’t worried. As 2 former essential workers we are ok with the risks.


----------



## missyrcrews (Nov 20, 2020)

Cornell, I SO GET IT.    The kids will be at their dad's next week.  It's a crazy week at Target for me anyway.  So I will make myself a little turkey breast, have the scalloped potatoes that I prefer to mashed since I'm the only one eating them, and eat way too much pie.    It will be okay.  Hoping to head to our timeshare in NH 12/25.


----------



## WinniWoman (Nov 20, 2020)

missyrcrews said:


> Cornell, I SO GET IT.   The kids will be at their dad's next week. It's a crazy week at Target for me anyway. So I will make myself a little turkey breast, have the scalloped potatoes that I prefer to mashed since I'm the only one eating them, and eat way too much pie.   It will be okay.  Hoping to head to our timeshare in NH 12/25.



XMAS at Cold Spring? Awesome! Let me know if you are there. We could socially distance for a short while maybe?

And try to enjoy your Thanksgiving. Tough year for you as well. Add wine to accompany the pie!


----------



## Cornell (Nov 20, 2020)

JanT said:


> I’m so sorry you’re feeling this way.  2020 has been so hard on so many people.  Know that you are loved and cared for by all your TUGGER friends, Cornell.  ❤❤
> 
> Will you be able to spend the holidays with your daughter?  Did she decide on a college yet?  I know you were taking a few trips to look around at potential places.


Thank you Jan.  I will be spending a quiet day w/my daughter.  My heart just hurts that I cannot see my mom and knowing she will be alone.  And she'll be alone @ Christmas too.  I keep thinking "what if this is her last set of holidays alive?".  

And yes, we had a lot of fun exploring new places for colleges . Applications are all in ....now we just wait.


----------



## Paumavista (Nov 20, 2020)

Cancelled the kids coming (thought we could do testing and visit......but too complicated).  We'll have Thanksgiving just the 2 of us and then leave (one very long drive) for two weeks in Captiva, FL....hoping it is pretty empty the weeks between Thanksgiving and Christmas...... and counting on warm & sunny, for a new view in isolation.

**  We will be at the Plantation Beach Club condo's in South Seas Resort.....these are low density, low rise condo's, directly on the beach.  I'll have cleaning/sanitizing supplies to use when we check in.  We will bring most of our food, lots of books, our bikes, our own beach chairs/umbrella & use a food delivery service to restock.  No plans to socialize, eat out, swim in large resort pool or participate in activities (don't know if they're even happening).  Hopefully this is about as safe a "vacation" as we can arrange.  (Thank goodness we did our fly to St Thomas Marriott Cove vacation the beginning of January before this all began).


----------



## silentg (Nov 20, 2020)

Paumavista said:


> Cancelled the kids coming (thought we could do testing and visit......but too complicated).  We'll have Thanksgiving just the 2 of us and then leave (one very long drive) for two weeks in Captiva, FL....hoping it is pretty empty the weeks between Thanksgiving and Christmas...... and counting on warm & sunny, for a new view in isolation.


It’s not really empty here in Florida, Most places are open and people are coming down here because of the nice weather. Can do lots of outside activities. We wear mask and social distance. You will have fun!


----------



## chellej (Nov 20, 2020)

silentg said:


> It’s not really empty here in Florida, Most places are open and people are coming down here because of the nice weather. Can do lots of outside activities. We wear mask and social distance. You will have fun!


I was in Pensacola 2weeks ago for dd's baby shower and we went to lunch and ended up a a seafood festival.  I was surprised to see so few masks and no social distancing.  My sil is a conspiracy guy and won't wear a mask.....I still wore my mask...all the people made me really uncomfortable


----------



## JanT (Nov 21, 2020)

Cornell, I’m so sorry about your mom. I understand completely how you feel. I lost my mom last December and as much as that hurts I’m so grateful she is not having to live with all this craziness.  She would never have been able to understand why I could t see her.

I don’t know the situation with your mom but is it possible to FaceTime or Zoom with her?  It won’t be the same as being together but maybe it will bring her some happiness.  God bless you both - this is such a hard situation.


Cornell said:


> Thank you Jan.  I will be spending a quiet day w/my daughter.  My heart just hurts that I cannot see my mom and knowing she will be alone.  And she'll be alone @ Christmas too.  I keep thinking "what if this is her last set of holidays alive?".
> 
> And yes, we had a lot of fun exploring new places for colleges . Applications are all in ....now we just wait.


----------



## PcflEZFlng (Nov 21, 2020)

Like a few others, we will also be in Palm Desert next week.


----------



## CO skier (Nov 21, 2020)

Taking the family on a 7-day ski vacation beginning Jan. 1 (go figure, considering my handle).

I have had no concerns since the beginning of Covid-19 last March.  As I posted then, "People just need to get a grip and go on vacation."









						Post your...I'm still traveling in March here
					

Decisions, decisions. Canadians told to go home.   Sent from my SM-A505G using Tapatalk




					tugbbs.com
				




I have been on at least a half-dozen WorldMark vacations since the resorts opened last summer.  No problems; lots of good times.


----------



## Snazzylass (Nov 21, 2020)

Cornell said:


> Thank you Jan.  I will be spending a quiet day w/my daughter.  My heart just hurts that I cannot see my mom and knowing she will be alone.  And she'll be alone @ Christmas too.  I keep thinking "what if this is her last set of holidays alive?".
> 
> And yes, we had a lot of fun exploring new places for colleges . Applications are all in ....now we just wait.


Ugh! So sorry  
My head was there earlier this year. My parents are mid-80's and my dad still goes to work 6 days a week. it's just his thing. So, my mom runs his errands for him and they both attend the Town Council meetings which I see on line.

I had to buy a plane ticket last summer to get back and see them and Son2 and his wife and their new house. When I bought the ticket, I wasn't sure if I'd be seeing them all by just peeking through their windows and staying at a hotel. All worked out well and had a fantastic visit. Helped my mom shopped for new furniture for the new office my dad is building.

On the other hand, my plans for the rest of the year? Holing up here and working. I've been doing holidays solo for YEARS. I got my practice early thanks to the visitation rules back in the day. Now, I work the holidays. It's too hard to get the time off. Besides, I want my co-workers with families to be able to have that time.

My daughter-in-laws have to spend the holidays with their families every year (which I think is baloney), so it's a relief to be out of the picture. Spent years dealing with the ex-husband and all that nonsense. If it's going to be a tug-of-war, I will let go of the rope every time! I could not be happier in the sunshine with a pool nearby.

I didn't think life would be like this, but I can roll with it 
No regrets! Meeting up for a hike on Turkey day. Love the freedom of not having to stress about all the expectations. Life is good!


----------



## missyrcrews (Nov 21, 2020)

WinniWoman said:


> XMAS at Cold Spring? Awesome! Let me know if you are there. We could socially distance for a short while maybe?
> 
> And try to enjoy your Thanksgiving. Tough year for you as well. Add wine to accompany the pie!


Yes.  I own week 49 there, which is usually the week between Christmas and New Year's.  (They have a slightly different calendar than most places, due to two shutdown weeks for maintenance during the year.)  The unit I own is a 2BR/1BA sleeps 6.  I traded for a 2BR/2BA sleeps 8, so that no one has to sleep on the couch.  We check in Christmas evening.  I have worked at least 70 hours a week since school started back up.  VERY ready for a break!  I'd love to see you at some point that week.  We'll talk about it as we get closer to time.  <3   

Whether with family or celebrating the holiday alone, there is ALWAYS something to be thankful for.  Thanksgiving is going to be different, but I'm going to choose to be content.


----------



## Cornell (Nov 21, 2020)

@missyrcrews you deserve a break ! I’m exhausted reading this .


----------



## Quiet Pine (Nov 21, 2020)

No Thanksgiving this year. With only 2 of us, turkey & trimmings are inconsequential. Probably I'll make or get a pie, 'cause that's my favorite part of the meal anyway.

Christmas Day we drive to Palm Desert for a week at Marriott DSVII. Our son will join us in the lock-off portion of the 2BR, so we can observe total or partial social distance. If curfew still is in effect, 10pm until 5am, I'm sound asleep then anyway. If restaurants are open, we'll look for patios.


----------



## x3 skier (Nov 21, 2020)

No group Thanksgiving this year. No big family Christmas Eve. Usually my immediate family for Thanksgiving but Christmas was always my 3 brothers, 1 sister and hoards of our kids and grandkids.

This has been a tradition since I was a kid at my Grandparents house with aunts, uncles and cousins.

Hoping to resume next year 

Cheers and best wishes to all.


----------



## Duketime (Nov 21, 2020)

This is what I do not get - it seems that up here in Canada we are taking the pandemic much more seriously than those in the States. We seriously wear masks, isolate, refrain from going out, or seeing people. This is what it takes to STOP the pandemic. Unfortunately millions of people disagree and threaten the health of the rest of us. NO ONE should be travelling, even to see family. TOUGH IT OUT.  Sadly we put our time share for exchange this year for later as we recognize that travelling to the States is a clear endangerment of our health, and the health of others. That is what gets me... people say "Oh.. I'm healthy, I'll be OK"  completely self absorbed position that does not recognizes the danger they make for OTHERS!  the selfishness of people having this view point is disgusting. EVERYONE must do their part to stop this pandemic !!  That includes CANCELLING all travel plans until some future vaccine takes effect. Period. The people who who do not agree with this point are the problem. They don't get it. This is the worst crisis in 100 years in the WORLD, and they fluff it off.  Oh well... I'm doing my part. See y'all on the other side - of the Pandemic that is!


----------



## Luanne (Nov 21, 2020)

Duketime said:


> This is what I do not get - it seems that up here in Canada we are taking the pandemic much more seriously than those in the States. We seriously wear masks, isolate, refrain from going out, or seeing people. This is what it takes to STOP the pandemic. Unfortunately millions of people disagree and threaten the health of the rest of us. NO ONE should be travelling, even to see family. TOUGH IT OUT.  Sadly we put our time share for exchange this year for later as we recognize that travelling to the States is a clear endangerment of our health, and the health of others. That is what gets me... people say "Oh.. I'm healthy, I'll be OK"  completely self absorbed position that does not recognizes the danger they make for OTHERS!  the selfishness of people having this view point is disgusting. EVERYONE must do their part to stop this pandemic !!  That includes CANCELLING all travel plans until some future vaccine takes effect. Period. The people who who do not agree with this point are the problem. They don't get it. This is the worst crisis in 100 years in the WORLD, and they fluff it off.  Oh well... I'm doing my part. See y'all on the other side - of the Pandemic that is!


Please don't lump everyone in the U.S. together.  We wear masks when out, socially distance, only go out when necessary.  I know many, many people who are doing the same.


----------



## pauljeffrey10 (Nov 21, 2020)

Usually we cook for entire family here in NJ. Not this only. Only my son is coming after he receives his negative result from COVID test.
Sad, but better sad than in ICU.


----------



## pauljeffrey10 (Nov 21, 2020)

Duketime said:


> This is what I do not get - it seems that up here in Canada we are taking the pandemic much more seriously than those in the States. We seriously wear masks, isolate, refrain from going out, or seeing people. This is what it takes to STOP the pandemic. Unfortunately millions of people disagree and threaten the health of the rest of us. NO ONE should be travelling, even to see family. TOUGH IT OUT.  Sadly we put our time share for exchange this year for later as we recognize that travelling to the States is a clear endangerment of our health, and the health of others. That is what gets me... people say "Oh.. I'm healthy, I'll be OK"  completely self absorbed position that does not recognizes the danger they make for OTHERS!  the selfishness of people having this view point is disgusting. EVERYONE must do their part to stop this pandemic !!  That includes CANCELLING all travel plans until some future vaccine takes effect. Period. The people who who do not agree with this point are the problem. They don't get it. This is the worst crisis in 100 years in the WORLD, and they fluff it off.  Oh well... I'm doing my part. See y'all on the other side - of the Pandemic that is!


I like all of yhat. I think I will move to Canada!


----------



## Luanne (Nov 21, 2020)

pauljeffrey10 said:


> I like all of yhat. I think I will move to Canada!


Good luck with that.  Canada doesn't seem to want us right now.


----------



## Steve A (Nov 21, 2020)

Cancelled our two weeks in Palm Desert and rebooked for the middle of April. Wife and I will be having Thanksgiving  together with prepared food brought in from the market. Looks like we will be able to eat outside on our porch here in HH.

Edited to add that it looks like there’s a strong possibility for rain on Thursday.


----------



## Ken555 (Nov 21, 2020)

Duketime said:


> This is what I do not get - it seems that up here in Canada we are taking the pandemic much more seriously than those in the States. We seriously wear masks, isolate, refrain from going out, or seeing people. This is what it takes to STOP the pandemic. Unfortunately millions of people disagree and threaten the health of the rest of us. NO ONE should be travelling, even to see family. TOUGH IT OUT. Sadly we put our time share for exchange this year for later as we recognize that travelling to the States is a clear endangerment of our health, and the health of others. That is what gets me... people say "Oh.. I'm healthy, I'll be OK" completely self absorbed position that does not recognizes the danger they make for OTHERS! the selfishness of people having this view point is disgusting. EVERYONE must do their part to stop this pandemic !! That includes CANCELLING all travel plans until some future vaccine takes effect. Period. The people who who do not agree with this point are the problem. They don't get it. This is the worst crisis in 100 years in the WORLD, and they fluff it off. Oh well... I'm doing my part. See y'all on the other side - of the Pandemic that is!



Well said. 

My family has canceled all typical holiday plans. We’ll each have our own dinner in our pods, and are grateful none of us have taken ill. In the spring we started a weekly zoom with family, which has turned out to be one of the best results of this mess. We have another scheduled for Thanksgiving at a time when all can join, including a few who have been living in Europe. 

One of the more difficult aspects of this crisis has been realizing that to succeed with minimal loss of life, the majority must do...nothing. Clearly that is still too difficult for many, and rationalizations of the relative risk and justifications for travel and other group events continue. It’s just quite sad.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## chellej (Nov 21, 2020)

Duketime said:


> This is what I do not get - it seems that up here in Canada we are taking the pandemic much more seriously than those in the States. We seriously wear masks, isolate, refrain from going out, or seeing people. This is what it takes to STOP the pandemic. Unfortunately millions of people disagree and threaten the health of the rest of us. NO ONE should be travelling, even to see family. TOUGH IT OUT.  Sadly we put our time share for exchange this year for later as we recognize that travelling to the States is a clear endangerment of our health, and the health of others. That is what gets me... people say "Oh.. I'm healthy, I'll be OK"  completely self absorbed position that does not recognizes the danger they make for OTHERS!  the selfishness of people having this view point is disgusting. EVERYONE must do their part to stop this pandemic !!  That includes CANCELLING all travel plans until some future vaccine takes effect. Period. The people who who do not agree with this point are the problem. They don't get it. This is the worst crisis in 100 years in the WORLD, and they fluff it off.  Oh well... I'm doing my part. See y'all on the other side - of the Pandemic that is!



While I understand your point  Everyone has to make this decision on their own.   In general, my family are all introverts....we don't go to parties, bars, large outings in normal times and that has not changed during the pandemic.  We all limit where we go out and follow guidelines when we do. My 2 sons, spouses and grandson are coming to my house for dinner...We have all been working from home and the only real exposure will be my son & grandson coming from ABQ.....I am willing to take the risk.  My Brother passed away 2 months ago ( not covid)  and his MIL passed away this past week from covid.  Life is short ...I will be careful but I will not stop living.


----------



## suzannesimon (Nov 21, 2020)

We’re driving to our kids’ houses in Jacksonville for Thanksgiving. Living dangerously. Also going to Cancun for New Years. Just the 2 of us in our timeshare. We’re not planning on hitting the party scene there. We just need a change of scenery.  I’ve been stocking up on N95 masks.


----------



## x3 skier (Nov 21, 2020)

Duketime said:


> This is what I do not get - it seems that up here in Canada we are taking the pandemic much more seriously than those in the States. We seriously wear masks, isolate, refrain from going out, or seeing people.



Apparently a few Canadians have decided to travel









						Border loophole? Canadian snowbirds shipping cars, RVs to U.S., then flying in
					

In what some have called a pandemic loophole, Canadian snowbirds are having their cars and RVs shipped across the Canada-U.S. land border and opting to fly south, where they pick up their vehicle at the sunny destination.



					www.ctvnews.ca
				




Cheers


----------



## Marvin (Nov 21, 2020)

DeniseM said:


> *PUBLIC SERVICE  MESSAGE: The second this thread turns political, it will be closed - focus on the topic of TRAVEL!*
> 
> We are going to spend a couple of weeks at our home in Nevada (will drive) - but it will be just the 2 of us.  We are in tight "stay at home mode," so a big Thanksgiving dinner is just not in the cards for us this year.  I have to admit, I won't miss all the work of cooking a big dinner!


----------



## am1 (Nov 21, 2020)

Duketime said:


> This is what I do not get - it seems that up here in Canada we are taking the pandemic much more seriously than those in the States. We seriously wear masks, isolate, refrain from going out, or seeing people. This is what it takes to STOP the pandemic. Unfortunately millions of people disagree and threaten the health of the rest of us. NO ONE should be travelling, even to see family. TOUGH IT OUT.  Sadly we put our time share for exchange this year for later as we recognize that travelling to the States is a clear endangerment of our health, and the health of others. That is what gets me... people say "Oh.. I'm healthy, I'll be OK"  completely self absorbed position that does not recognizes the danger they make for OTHERS!  the selfishness of people having this view point is disgusting. EVERYONE must do their part to stop this pandemic !!  That includes CANCELLING all travel plans until some future vaccine takes effect. Period. The people who who do not agree with this point are the problem. They don't get it. This is the worst crisis in 100 years in the WORLD, and they fluff it off.  Oh well... I'm doing my part. See y'all on the other side - of the Pandemic that is!


Agree 100% and somewhat surprised by the demographic on here throwing caution to the wind.  

But the lockdown and associate distancing in Canada is not much either.  

We had could only go out 2 hours at a time 2-3 times a week.  Men and women on different days.  Saturday and Sundays everything closed and people stay home.  Curfew between 7pm -5am.  No eating at restaurants for 5 months.  No traveling to other parts of the country for 5 months.  No sale or consumption of alcohol for 3 months.  I gave away my reserves of hard liquor as I do lot drink that.  Beaches and parks closed for 6-7 months.  International and domestic flights cancelled other then for humanitarian reasons.


----------



## Quiet Pine (Nov 21, 2020)

Cornell said:


> My heart just hurts that I cannot see my mom and knowing she will be alone.  And she'll be alone @ Christmas too.



Just a thought: some folks are using Alexa or Google Assistant to see isolated relatives. You need to buy devices (Amazon Echo is one), then phone calls become video chats. Could make a nice Christmas gift.


----------



## Luanne (Nov 21, 2020)

We are having a pre-Thanksgiving Zoom meeting today.  My sister in law set it up.  It will be sister in law and brother in law (who live here in Santa Fe), their son who lives in Kyoto, Japan, my brother in law in Fairfax, VA, a nephew in Annandale, VA, our daughter in Sunnyvale, CA and dh, younger dd and me.


----------



## Cornell (Nov 21, 2020)

Quiet Pine said:


> Just a thought: some folks are using Alexa or Google Assistant to see isolated relatives. You need to buy devices (Amazon Echo is one), then phone calls become video chats. Could make a nice Christmas gift.
> View attachment 28839


Thank you for this. Not sure if you saw my earlier thread but her assisted living facility isn't allow us to have this.


----------



## jabberwocky (Nov 21, 2020)

Duketime said:


> This is what I do not get - it seems that up here in Canada we are taking the pandemic much more seriously than those in the States. We seriously wear masks, isolate, refrain from going out, or seeing people.


I don’t know what part of Canada you are living in, but statistically it is safer in California than where I live. There are plenty of Canadians not following basic hygiene principles or masking. Even the supposed “Atlantic bubble” is starting to pop. We Canadians should not get into the mindset that we are somehow better, because we aren’t - we are just going into the curve later than others.


----------



## Ken555 (Nov 22, 2020)

38 percent of Americans planning on having Thanksgiving dinner with 10 or more people



> About 40 percent of U.S. residents say they plan to gather in groups of 10 or more people this holiday season, according to a recent survey from Ohio State University (OSU) Wexner Medical Center.
> 
> Nearly 33 percent of respondents said they would not require friends or family to wear masks at Thanksgiving gatherings, and 25 percent said they would not practice social distancing, according to the poll.











						38 percent of Americans planning on having Thanksgiving dinner with 10 or more people
					

About 40 percent of U.S. residents say they plan to gather in groups of 10 or more people this holiday season, according to a recent survey from Ohio State University (OSU) Wexner Medical…




					thehill.com
				





Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## AJCts411 (Nov 23, 2020)

Duketime said:


> This is what I do not get - it seems that up here in Canada we are taking the pandemic much more seriously than those in the States. We seriously wear masks, isolate, refrain from going out, or seeing people. This is what it takes to STOP the pandemic. Unfortunately millions of people disagree and threaten the health of the rest of us. NO ONE should be travelling, even to see family. TOUGH IT OUT.  Sadly we put our time share for exchange this year for later as we recognize that travelling to the States is a clear endangerment of our health, and the health of others. That is what gets me... people say "Oh.. I'm healthy, I'll be OK"  completely self absorbed position that does not recognizes the danger they make for OTHERS!  the selfishness of people having this view point is disgusting. EVERYONE must do their part to stop this pandemic !!  That includes CANCELLING all travel plans until some future vaccine takes effect. Period. The people who who do not agree with this point are the problem. They don't get it. This is the worst crisis in 100 years in the WORLD, and they fluff it off.  Oh well... I'm doing my part. See y'all on the other side - of the Pandemic that is!



Statisitcally as a country, Canada is not currently any better than the USA, in fact slightly worse.   And I do not hold your view point and I am NOT disgusting!


----------



## silentg (Nov 23, 2020)

We are staying home . Son is here with us. We are going to zoom relatives , to send best wishes. 
Going to Treasure Island for a week in early December. Social Distancing and mask wearing.
Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## Synergy (Nov 23, 2020)

Back when we had the pub, we always hosted a stragglers Thanksgiving for folks who didn't have other plans.  Then when my other half got his normal people job, he always volunteered to work the family holidays so that the parents who wanted it off might have a little goodwill when he asked for time off for debauchery.  I usually cooked up a feast for the guys working the holiday with him.

This year, he isn't working at all, and we're staying pretty isolated - so for the first time, we're cooking for two.  I don't exactly know how to do that, so we'll offer some takeaway meals to some neighbors and still have a bunch of leftovers.  

Work for me has been pretty demanding lately, so I'm not unhappy about four pantsless days in a row without an alarm set =p


----------



## Tacoma (Nov 23, 2020)

Although I do think in Canada the virus has been a little less politicized than in the states we are far from perfect. Alberta (my province) now has numbers as high as Ontario which has 3 times the population. Because of the high numbers I saw no one other than people in my household for my birthday.    I have cancelled trips since March but actually managed to visit a few Canadian timeshares (all drivable) in the summer when numbers were low.  Mainly cooked or ate outside if we went out.  I have seen a few friends usually outside and one week between seeing other people in case there is a problem. I have not seen my husband's family since February. The siblings have been together (always masked) to try and sort the contents of their mother's house so it can be sold.  I do teach (at a very small private school) so I go out every day but have been attempting less stops for groceries or anything else.  With the numbers as high as they are the only activities we will be partaking in will be outside. The good news is both of my adult children live at home.
Stay safe everyone


----------



## Geo341 (Nov 24, 2020)

Luanne said:


> We generally don't travel over the holidays, preferring to be at home. The difference this year is that our older daughter, who comes to visit for either Thanksgiving or Christmas, won't be coming.


Although I’ll be home for the holiday, two weeks ago I spent a week in Sedona and a week in Phoenix touring and visiting friends who relocated. Next week I leave for Pompano Beach. So far I’ve found tourists and travelers adapting to masks and distancing everywhere.


----------



## Luanne (Nov 24, 2020)

Geo341 said:


> Although I’ll be home for the holiday, two weeks ago I spent a week in Sedona and a week in Phoenix touring and visiting friends who relocated. Next week I leave for Pompano Beach. So far I’ve found tourists and travelers adapting to masks and distancing everywhere.


I've seen the tourists that have come here to Santa Fe.  It seems that many of them feel that since they are on vacation anything goes.  Of course with us being so shut down at this point in time they might not be finding it as much fun here.


----------



## Carolgold1 (Nov 24, 2020)

Having a small Thanksgiving, just my Dad who is 95 and my Husband. 
Not traveling for the rest of the year.  We usually go to Paniolo Greens (Wyndham) in Jan/Feb but not 2021 unless no masks are required which would mean no more Covid 19.  Have a safe holiday season to all.


----------



## Limace (Nov 24, 2020)

We are driving an hour or two to the oregon coast where my folks live-did a 3 day VRBO there for the six of starting the day after thanksgiving. Just hope to see something new and perhaps walk on the beach with my folks, since no indoor dining for them. We have a week at Marriott Timber booked via these boards for mid-December and are realllly hoping we can go-even if we just cook every meal in our villa. Kids and I have never been to Tahoe and they really want to ski. I want to stare at the snow with a book and wine for a week. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Duketime (Nov 28, 2020)

x3 skier said:


> Apparently a few Canadians have decided to travel
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sad of course  - at least they are all going to one spot - the seriously smoked Florida ! - we plan on NOT letting them back in the country !


----------



## Duketime (Nov 28, 2020)

Luanne said:


> I've seen the tourists that have come here to Santa Fe.  It seems that many of them feel that since they are on vacation anything goes.  Of course with us being so shut down at this point in time they might not be finding it as much fun here.


exactly! People do NOT get it!  It's NOT the time to travel, anywhere. Period. They see it as benign, but it is NOT. They are putting healthcare workers at risk, selfishly. Yeah they might not get sick... but they might... and that ER room down the road is already full...  and they might be asymptomatic, and infect others without knowing. They are the problem, the ones who fell everything will be OK if I wear a mask travelling... NO !!  Do not travel... wait for the vaccines, and the vaccines to take affect. Everyone, regardless of what you think, will NOT be safe until at least next September, earliest. Maybe.  Stay home and keep the rest of us safe, even if you don't care about yourselves !


----------



## Duketime (Nov 28, 2020)

Ken555 said:


> 38 percent of Americans planning on having Thanksgiving dinner with 10 or more people
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is seriously disturbing !!  The ignorance of those people is astounding, and selfish, as they do not care about infecting others. All sense to the wind!  Bonne chance !


----------



## Duketime (Nov 28, 2020)

Tacoma said:


> Although I do think in Canada the virus has been a little less politicized than in the states we are far from perfect. Alberta (my province) now has numbers as high as Ontario which has 3 times the population. Because of the high numbers I saw no one other than people in my household for my birthday.    I have cancelled trips since March but actually managed to visit a few Canadian timeshares (all drivable) in the summer when numbers were low.  Mainly cooked or ate outside if we went out.  I have seen a few friends usually outside and one week between seeing other people in case there is a problem. I have not seen my husband's family since February. The siblings have been together (always masked) to try and sort the contents of their mother's house so it can be sold.  I do teach (at a very small private school) so I go out every day but have been attempting less stops for groceries or anything else.  With the numbers as high as they are the only activities we will be partaking in will be outside. The good news is both of my adult children live at home.
> Stay safe everyone


AJCts411 stated that Canada is worse off than the US - not sure where that came from by as far as Average daily positives, per million, compared to the US States, there are 43 US States (as of today) that are ahead of the FIRST Canadian Province. #1 is North Dakota at 1,352 per million, #43 is New York at 319.6 per million... and ONLY then does the first Canadian province appear, Alberta, at 296.3 per million. The Province of Quebec at #49 has only 146 per million, while California, about the same population, has 346 per million. No - Canada's stats are far better than the US. But - it is NOT a competition. It is how the HUMAN population participates to aid other humans and to overcome this virus. Millions are doing their part, but, sadly, millions are not because they have politicized this by making what is required a contravention of their civil liberties. Civil liberties?  You won't have any when you are dead!


----------



## timesharer (Nov 28, 2020)

Ken555 said:


> 38 percent of Americans planning on having Thanksgiving dinner with 10 or more people
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Perhaps they did not realize how bad Covid was in November:
>200,000 new cases were reported in the United States and > 1400 death daily

TOTAL REPORTED       ON NOV. 27      14-DAY CHANGE
Cases 13.3 million                 205,460            +17%
Deaths   265,919                       1,412            +36%
Hospitalized                            89,834            +40%
Covid in the U.S.: Latest Map and Case Count - The New York Times (nytimes.com)


----------



## AJCts411 (Nov 30, 2020)

Duketime said:


> AJCts411 stated that Canada is worse off than the US - not sure where that came from by as far as Average daily positives, per million, compared to the US States, there are 43 US States (as of today) that are ahead of the FIRST Canadian Province. #1 is North Dakota at 1,352 per million, #43 is New York at 319.6 per million... and ONLY then does the first Canadian province appear, Alberta, at 296.3 per million. The Province of Quebec at #49 has only 146 per million, while California, about the same population, has 346 per million. No - Canada's stats are far better than the US. But - it is NOT a competition. It is how the HUMAN population participates to aid other humans and to overcome this virus. Millions are doing their part, but, sadly, millions are not because they have politicized this by making what is required a contravention of their civil liberties. Civil liberties?  You won't have any when you are dead!



Since you asked, the info was from a linear chart comparing the number of confirmed Covid cases, per capita, weekly.  Not a running total.


----------



## dsmrp (Nov 30, 2020)

We didn't have Thanksgiving dinner with daughter & SIL, but exchanged dishes with them. Turkey & stuffing and some raw ingredients from me, and in return got mashed potatoes, sweet potatoes and 2 kinds of dessert. I think I got better end of the exchange   

DH and I plan to drive to Palm Desert for Xmas week. Will follow our std practices: distancing, masks, disinfecting etc.


----------



## jabberwocky (Dec 4, 2020)

Well, our holiday plans are now up in the air.  

We just found out my mother is being sent across the country to Toronto for surgery on Dec. 14th, so I am going to accompany her and my father as they won't be familiar with the city or airports there.  She has been waiting for about 9 months now - and they just called this past Monday.  The Dr's are wanting to get it done before the start shutting down out-of-province surgeries (there is only one hospital in Canada that does this particular surgery).  She likely won't be back in Edmonton before the New Year.  I won't actually be able to visit her in the hospital due to their visitor rules - so I'll likely head back home the week before Christmas once my dad is settled and familiar with Toronto. My sister also can't come up from MN because of border/quarantine issues (she has applied for a compassionate exception and was denied).

Our trip to see my wife's family in California over Christmas is likely going to be thrown out the window (perhaps a good thing considering the new potential CA restrictions).

As a side note, if anyone knows of a good place in downtown Toronto to pick up a small Christmas tree (under 3 ft) to decorate my dad's hotel room, please let me know.


----------



## Snazzylass (Dec 4, 2020)

Cornell said:


> Thank you for this. Not sure if you saw my earlier thread but her assisted living facility isn't allow us to have this.


 So sorry, @Cornell  grrr, grrr, grrr....just saw this.That stinks


----------



## CanuckTravlr (Dec 4, 2020)

AJCts411 said:


> Since you asked, the info was from a linear chart comparing the number of confirmed Covid cases, per capita, weekly.  Not a running total.



Perhaps you could post this linear chart?  What you are suggesting certainly doesn't jive with the info I have been following.  I have attached the link below that I am using to track this info.  It is a current, not a cumulative total.  It ranks the average number of new daily cases over the last week per million of population, for each state in the USA, plus DC, and the 10 Canadian provinces and 3 territories.  Alberta currently has the highest rate in Canada, but is still lower than 80% of US jurisdictions.

I'm certainly not going to sit here and say that what we are doing here in Canada is perfect by any means, especially with the recent trends in Alberta and a surge in cases right across the country.  However, it definitely appears to indicate, on a per capita basis, that most jurisdictions in Canada are doing much better at controlling Covid-19 than most jurisdictions in the USA.  That is just a statement of fact, not a reason for judgment.









						COVID-19 in the U.S.: How do Canada's provinces rank against American states?
					

Looking at confirmed coronavirus cases per million people, how do the U.S. states compare to Canada's provinces and territories?




					www.ctvnews.ca


----------



## Duketime (Dec 5, 2020)

CanuckTravlr said:


> Perhaps you could post this linear chart?  What you are suggesting certainly doesn't jive with the info I have been following.  I have attached the link below that I am using to track this info.  It is a current, not a cumulative total.  It ranks the average number of new daily cases over the last week per million of population, for each state in the USA, plus DC, and the 10 Canadian provinces and 3 territories.  Alberta currently has the highest rate in Canada, but is still lower than 80% of US jurisdictions.
> 
> I'm certainly not going to sit here and say that what we are doing here in Canada is perfect by any means, especially with the recent trends in Alberta and a surge in cases right across the country.  However, it definitely appears to indicate, on a per capita basis, that most jurisdictions in Canada are doing much better at controlling Covid-19 than most jurisdictions in the USA.  That is just a statement of fact, not a reason for judgment.
> 
> ...


Yes... my stats corroborate what you say.. Canada is way down the list compared to most US States... and I feel that it is because, although we are NOT perfect by any means, we take social distancing and NOT gathering in public places like restos and bars, seriously. Many Provinces have shut gyms, restaurants, etc.. for good reason. In the States, not happening. Price being paid. Just the facts.


----------



## exco (Dec 20, 2020)

The Thanksgiving surge in coronavirus deaths is here. It's 'horrifically awful,' a hospital chaplain said. (msn.com)

"This unprecedented and tragic surge in fatalities is, in part, a product of pandemic fatigue, cold weather that has led people indoors, and the patchwork nature state policies on masks and closures - many of which are quite lax. But these recent record-breaking days of death, in particular, are the result of infections contracted around Thanksgiving.  Despite CDC warnings to the contrary, an NPR analysis of mobile phone data found that 13% of Americans ventured more than 31 miles from home on Thanksgiving Day. That's not a huge drop from last year, when it was 17%."

Hope everyone will stay safe (e.g. wearing mask, practicing social distancing, ..etc.) and there will be no Christmas surge.


----------

